# Is this cocobolo



## michael dee (Apr 4, 2015)

I would appreciate it if someone could identify this for me.It appears to be off of an old piece of furniture.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Apr 4, 2015)

I would say no.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 4, 2015)

First reaction based on some other stuff I have is Goncalo Alves.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 4, 2015)

And here I was thinking it looked like cherry or mahogany


----------



## phinds (Apr 4, 2015)

Definitely not cocobolo, could be goncalo alves as Colin suggests but that feels wrong. Nothing occurs to me. As always, it would be really helpful to have an end grain closeup where the pore structure is visible. (Your pics are excellent, I just need a much more close-up pic of cleaned up end grain)


----------



## michael dee (Apr 4, 2015)

@phinds , I hope this is what you are looking for, I cut a slice off of it, first picture is unsanded , second is sanded. If it helps any the block of wood is very dense, 17" long and 5 1/2" square tapering down to 4 1/4" square and weighs 15.5 lbs.


----------



## SENC (Apr 4, 2015)

Really cool piece of wood!


----------



## phinds (Apr 4, 2015)

Good pics. Thanks. Unfortunately, this is evenly distributed, moderate spaced, diffuse porous configuration which is THE most difficult to pin down because so many woods have that same characteristic.

I can't ID the wood, but the more I look at it the more convinced I am that this is a stain caused by wet wood in contact with ferrous metal. There are many woods that take a black stain like that under those conditions. I get that conclusion because of both the color and the distribution of the black areas.

If you send me a chunk I can find sand the end and possibly get an ID or at least narrow it down. If you're willing to slice off about 4" from the end that has the hole in it and cut that down to 1" thick by the full width, I can work with that.


----------



## phinds (Apr 4, 2015)

I sent this to Mark Peet and David Clark and they, independently of me and of each other, both said they think it is metal stain. Mark even suggested running a magnet over it because on rare occasions such stain will be noticeable as a very slight drag on the magnet.


----------



## michael dee (Apr 4, 2015)

@phinds , this is getting very interesting, I can send you a piece. So you want me to come from the end 4" in towards middle and get you a 1" slice?


----------



## phinds (Apr 5, 2015)

michael dee said:


> @phinds , this is getting very interesting, I can send you a piece. So you want me to come from the end 4" in towards middle and get you a 1" slice?


Yeah, 1" thick and 3" wide and 4" long as minimum dimensions, and have it include some of (but not be swamped by) the dark area. I'll PM you my address.


----------



## michael dee (Jan 7, 2016)

@phinds , I never got a chance to send you this piece of wood , got busy , I could continue on but it would be just excuses . Are you willing to still help me identify this piece of wood if I send you a piece.


----------



## phinds (Jan 7, 2016)

michael dee said:


> @phinds , I never got a chance to send you this piece of wood , got busy , I could continue on but it would be just excuses . Are you willing to still help me identify this piece of wood if I send you a piece.


Of course. I don't guarantee I can DO it but I'll certainly try.


----------



## michael dee (Jan 8, 2016)

phinds said:


> Of course. I don't guarantee I can DO it but I'll certainly try.


Thank you , you sent me your address in a pm , is address is still the same ?


----------



## phinds (Jan 8, 2016)

michael dee said:


> Thank you , you sent me your address in a pm , is address is still the same ?


Yep.


----------

